# FL - Pasco County - Player looking for group



## wayne62682 (Aug 16, 2007)

I live in Port Richey - some travel isn't minded but I'd rather not go too far.  

I've been out of the loop for about a year due to relocating up north and then due to some family problems moving back down here again, and I think it's time to actively look to get back into gaming. I'm an experienced gamer, having played 3.x for several years and 2nd edition for a few years before that. My skills might be a tad rusty, but I know what I'm doing 

I play: normal D&D, Forgotten Realms, Eberron, Modern, Star Wars, etc. Pretty much any of the WotC d20 games (and a few non. I've played some Shadowrun and some White Wolf games).  I own most of the books (not all, as I haven't bought many since I wasn't playing), but I don't mind a Core-only or similar campaign. My favorite setting is Eberron, although most of my experience has been with FR. 

I'll come right out and say that I tend towards the powergaming side of things, but not to extremes (I enjoy having a powerful, but well-thought-out PC. Never one-dimensional and never anything game-breaking). I've never really tried my hand at DMing (well once or twice, but it wasn't a good experience. I was new to it, though), but I'm not completely against the possibility of doing so in the future.

Availability-wise, I'm pretty flexible and open for gaming times; my old group usually met bi-weekly on Saturdays.  Please send a PM or email me at wayne.molina@gmail.com if your group has an opening and needs another sword arm.

Thanks,

Wayne


----------

